# Are there any watches in the $10k range?



## panerailover

I will be starting a new job with a very nice increase and I wanted to memorialize the increase with a reasonably priced watch and wanted to see if there might be something nice in the $10k range that might get me started with the brand. :-s


----------



## Dane17

JLC comes to mind in that price range. Although you really need to be more specific about what you are looking for, ie dress, sport....


----------



## panerailover

Dane17 said:


> JLC comes to mind in that price range. Although you really need to be more specific about what you are looking for, ie dress, sport....


I will primarily be wearing it with a suit 12 hours a day.


----------



## Toothbras

Yeah, at this price point you'd be better off looking at JLC, which will get you something extremely nice, also recommend GO or Blancpain. 

Ps- If you will have to wear a suit 12 hours a day it better be one heck of a raise!!


----------



## panerailover

Toothbras said:


> Yeah, at this price point you'd be better off looking at JLC, which will get you something extremely nice, also recommend GO or Blancpain.
> 
> Ps- If you will have to wear a suit 12 hours a day it better be one heck of a raise!!


I am guessing I would be at the lower end of the income threshold for this group but it would take me from $125k to $200k a year with a real opportunity to grow beyond that if I do well.


----------



## Toothbras

panerailover said:


> I am guessing I would be at the lower end of the income threshold for this group but it would take me from $125k to $200k a year with a real opportunity to grow beyond that if I do well.


That's awesome, big congrats!! I was only messin with you about the suit comment, definitely a big deal!


----------



## jpfgiii

I think the lowest priced model is the Saxonia manual wind -around 17k USD after some discount. The 1815 runs around 20k+ USD after discount. After that, prices shoot up pretty fast. That's a big jump in salary... I would say get what you really want and don't settle -it will hurt but in a year or two the pain will be long gone and you will have what you really wanted!


----------



## mark1958

Glashutte original might be a good choice. Some similarity in design at least in some models


----------



## panerailover

jpfgiii said:


> I think the lowest priced model is the Saxonia manual wind -around 17k USD after some discount. The 1815 runs around 20k+ USD after discount. After that, prices shoot up pretty fast. That's a big jump in salary... I would say get what you really want and don't settle -it will hurt but in a year or two the pain will be long gone and you will have what you really wanted!


 I have spent my life so practical I guess its just the way I always look at things. Your right I will take a deeper look at it and get the one I want.



Toothbras said:


> That's awesome, big congrats!! I was only messin with you about the suit comment, definitely a big deal!


I took it that way Toothbras. ;-) I have been stuck wearing one most of my life but I am finally started to get paid more..


----------



## mark1958

Well it is not just income but expenses--- kids in college?, mortgage. spousal support.. etc



panerailover said:


> I am guessing I would be at the lower end of the income threshold for this group but it would take me from $125k to $200k a year with a real opportunity to grow beyond that if I do well.


----------



## panerailover

mark1958 said:


> Well it is not just income but expenses--- kids in college?, mortgage. spousal support.. etc


My wife could afford to pay all of our bills so my income is extra. No kids or spousal support. We set ourselves up to live well, well below how we could live. She drives a new VW Beatle because she likes the way it looks and I drive a new Hyundai Azera. Do I want a new 911 Turbo? More than you will ever know.... My big luxury item last year was a new BMW GTL that my wife and I use for touring the country but I bought it with a bonus check. It was not always this way but it has been for the last 8-years now. I owned a dot.com many years ago and learned an important lesson I hope I will never need to repeat.


----------



## seanwontreturn

yes check out grey


----------



## heuerolexomega

10k and Lange doesn't flow well in the same sentence.:think:


----------



## meloie

Not really the price range for ALS!
try a second hand ALS.


----------



## Dancing Fire

mark1958 said:


> Well it is not just income but expenses--- *kids in college?, mortgage. spousal support*.. etc


Them stuff aren't as important as a nice watch...;-)


----------



## Monocrom

+1 on going with a new JLC.

ALS would have to be a pre-loved example.


----------



## raisedbyrats

For 10K or less, a Bremont or Frederique Constant would be nice.


----------



## JakubL

Just look for private sellers and you might eventually get some Saxonia maybe little over 10K


----------



## Shane94116

I agree with what the others have said $10,000 and ALS don't go together. I've been shopping for a watch around the $10,000 mark for a couple of months and I don't recall seeing an ALS even close. In fact just came from Tourneau at South Coast and the single used one they had was $30k. BUT $75k is a hefty raise and if this new job represents a new page in your life you might consider upping your limit and going for it. Good luck!


----------



## MZhammer

On Chrono24 you can find a few pre-owned examples between 12-15K which pushed the budget but with a service (another 1-2K) you'd have a like new ALS at much below retail.

http://www.chrono24.com/en/alangeso...edOrNew=used&watchCategories=301&watchTypes=U


----------



## Le_Chef

If you really want a Lange and have $10K to spend, then your best bet is "pre-loved" and probably an 1815. This is a great watch and captures the true spirit of Lange and German watch making. Look at the For Sale sections on the usual web forums and you should turn up one in WG, YG, or RG. Best bet is to send it to Lange, unless the previous owner has proof that it was just serviced by Lange, and the watch will come back looking and working like brand new.


----------



## jucestain

You might be able to find a used Saxonia on ebay. Brand new they are 15k. If you are patient I'm sure you could eventually find a used one going for 10kish. You sound like a responsible person, so don't rush into it. Be patient and buy the watch you want.


----------

